# Western riders/breeders/persons... is this even possible?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Appaloosa

Says its a grey appaloosa... I thought appaloosas had spots o.0

Either way, just curious to learn.. and I like him, might give up my dressage dreams and become a western rider :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Grey is like a blanket. The horse can have any colour underneath, including appaloosa and pinto markings, and eventually, the grey will cover it completely.

Also, Appaloosas don't necessarily need to be spotted. A high percentage of the breed is, but many are not.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh right, thanks Chiilaa!

He's a handsome boy though!


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

He's lovely! and if I could afford him/had the space he'd be mine now, don't care whether he's spotty or not


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Grey covers spots. Varnish roan normally does not. That is why most people don't breed grey Appys, although there is nothing intrinsically wrong with it...one of the best known grey Appys was Alias Smith and Jones, grandsire of the great Hall of Fame Appy Dreamfinder...

Alias Smith And Jones Appaloosa

Dreamfinder Appaloosa


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

My mom's gelding is an appaloosa and while he's not as solid as this guy, he will be soon. He have very minimal "spotting" and is fading more and more each year. 

Like everyone else said, not all apps are spotty!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!
I have no idea about how colour genetics work  Might sit down and figure it out one day!!

Showed mum.. she was like.. you sure you want a dressage horse aha!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Question: Is that really a gray Appaloosa or is he just a few spot? His skin looks awfully pink to be gray... 
If he had originally had spots that grayed, wouldn't those spots still be kind of noticeable due to the gray skin, like how you can see splotches of white vs "color" on a grayed out paint?

I don't know, just on a fact finding mission here... haha


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice horse Duffy 
hope you get him


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

CW, I'm not really getting him lol, I was joking about swapping dressage for western 

I just wanted to see about the colour!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Walaby - if it has a "white" pattern with corresponding pink skin, the grey color isn't going to make that skin color change. It's just going to take the color and "erase" it from the hairs.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's my grey (well except for the mud and grass stains) appy boy. Mom is a grey TB but with only one grey gene so I had a 50/50 chance... and true to my luck I lost. The other pic is him about 2 days old .... such a lovely color... wish it had stayed.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha...he had some goggles on him didn't he? He had no intention of keeping his grey a secret...:rofl:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Faceman said:


> Haha...he had some goggles on him didn't he? He had no intention of keeping his grey a secret...:rofl:


*sigh* nope.. he's making sure I knew I lost from the start. Serves me right for breeding to a grey. I bet a million dollars I could give that mare to someone else and they could breed to the same stallion and get a nice non grey foal... but if I dared to try again I'd still get a grey.

It's too bad that grey suddenly changes his whole ability. I had one person who thought he was perfect... if only he wasn't grey.  That's why I laugh when people talk about how color isn't important. If he had remained a dark bay he'd probably be sold by now.


----------



## Elinejk (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know what is considered "desirable" for an Appy, but I think he's beautiful!


----------

